# Update on runover kitten



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that's awful!!  I send lots of love and healing vibes to the poor little guy. Get better, sweetheart :001_wub: x


----------



## MummyMo (Aug 20, 2012)

That's made me cry - there are some sick evil people in the world. 

I hope the poor baby isn't in too much pain and can pull through. 

I'm really sickened.


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

10101010


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Healing thoughts for this little angel xxxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

horrid b*st*rds :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am shocked and horrified - I can't believe it 

Thank _everything_ that you were the one to find him.

Sending healing vibes for the little mite *hugs* xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

OMG, that is truly heartbreaking! There are just some sick evil bastards in this world. Poor little baby. 

Please keep us updated. Also who is paying for the vet care? I shudder to think what its going to cost. Sending cyber hugs x


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Effing disgusting people who did that, how can they live with themselves 

But thank god you are taking care of the poor little baby, I am saying prayers for him, I hope hope hope this has a good outcome.

Animals trust us to do right by them, how can people be that vile...i am actually really upset by this :crying:


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

BigMomma said:


> We are paying for the care (unfortunately for my poor, battered bank account) but I couldn't leave him, I couldn't give up on him. The vet has been a family friend for years, she's said she will try her best to lower the final cost, but in all honesty I just don't care. I want him to be ok, to feel what love is, and by god we'll be the ones to do it! I'm so infuriated with nasty little bastards that do this to animals. Thank you for all your well wishes. As soon as I hear anything I will update.


I want to hug you.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

There are not enough words to describe the sick twisted people that can do that to a poor defenceless animal, I'm totally sickened. Thank god that you found him when you did, and like many others on here, I'm hoping and praying that this little lad pulls through for you so he can experience real love xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Surely the RSPCA will make a contribution out of their millions??? After all, he was ownerless when you found him. 

I know that vets can contact the RSPCA for funding, but I know they have to fight for it, and Im not sure how much they allow.


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

I am in tears reading this. What is wrong with people?! Really hope he pulls through. Xxx


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

I am off to bed and I just hope that this poor little baby pulls through, he deserves love and life xxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I cannot comprehend this! I am praying he pulls through and also praying that he wasnt tortured by sick people as its too awful to think about.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)

This is awful, poor little guy, praying for him. Nasty bastards x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor little kitten  

 Again, words fail me how anyone can be so cruel and evil   there are some vile barsteward in this world  :cursing::mad2:

Well done you for being so caring and thank god you found him 

Keeping everything crossed that all goes well and he pulls through. Sending lots of healing and positive vibes. (((hugs))) xx

Keep us updated.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i really hope this little kitten makes it. how sick it makes me feel that a member of the human race can do such horrendous things:mad2:. i have shivers running through me reading this


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I cant even begin to contemplate how anyone could do something so horrific to an 8 week old kitten  I could cry for him x

You are a total saint for rescuing and taking on this little mite and I want to congratulate and praise you. Please keep us informed. I have everything crossed that he pulls through and as you have said "gets to experience some love"

Bless his little heart :crying:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ugh hideous, some people really are awful. Fingers crossed she pulls through - you'll have to think of a really special name for her.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor little soul. Hope he makes it. Despair of people at times evil scum!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I am at a loss for words...and that doesn't happen often.

Please please let us know how this little baby is doing and bless you for caring and giving him a chance.


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Fingers crossed


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

So good of you to help this little one and so glad to hear he has survived the night. 
Come on little kitty! - you have so many people thinking of you and wonderful home waiting for you


----------



## Maerose (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh this is just so sad, poor little mite! I'll be crossing my fingers and hoping he pulls through. So good that you found him and are willing to help him recover.


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

So very glad that you found him, we're keeping all fingers and paws crossed that he pulls through. xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh this poor, poor wee baby...............  EVERYTHING is crossed he that he pulls through. How the HELL people can do things like this is WAY beyond my comprehension. They are not people, they are mutants who deserve to be smothered at birth!!!!! 

C'mon little man, be strong and fight back. You have now got a gorgeous family to go home to where nothing bad will ever happen to you again......


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

How awful, what is the world coming to  Hoping the poor little lad pulls through, sending all our positive vibes for a good outcome


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Poor little mite. I hope the monsters that did this are caught and THEIR finger nails pulled out!

Just hoping he pulls through.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

BigMomma said:


> Okay, I got an update from the vet at 8.30 this morning. They brought him round at 6am after giving him stitches, casting his legs up and doing x rays etc, his internal bleeding seems to have stopped, he has eaten this morning but he's not out of the woods yet, they are going to see how things go for him today. I've been in touch with RSPCA and although they can't provide any cover for the costs, they're going to try to get hold of the CCTV footage of the road I found him on, to see if they can catch the registration number of whoever did this. At the moment hopes are still low, will know more by this afternoon. Thank you all for your well wishes. Want him to pull through, I don't understand why people do this.


It's a long shot but mabe get in touch with cat protection league they helped me have a stray neutered . Well done you, poor little kitten I hope that the people who did this have all the bad luck in the world, sending positive vibes the little fella pulls through


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor little paws  everything crossed here for him x


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

How awful  Thank god he found you! Bless you for changing his life.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

this kitten is very lucky you came along and helped him.
i hope they do find out who done this to him and they hang them but not before making them pay for the vet bill.
well done and i hope he recovers...you are truely an angel.


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh i havent got any words to say about what happened tothis baby. oh god.
hope he hasnt suffered too much, and i really hope he recovers and comes home with you. he deserves a lovely life after this.
if he survives this, he will be one strong brave lucky little fella. a miracle.
i do hope so, and i want to see his progress. 
fingers x here will be popping in all day.
michelle x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Beggars belief, it really does  Some people do not deserve to be part of our society.

Thank you for finding him, supporting him and loving him!

I really hope that he pulls through. He really does sound like he has a very strong will xxx

Have you thought about contacting the local papers, or some of the cat magazines. They might be willing to pay for a story, which would help towards costs.

Have you or the RSPCA contacted the police? I guess they must have to get hold of CCTV - lets hope they are on there.


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

You are a true angel. I wish there were more people like this.

Fingers crossed for the little guy


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am at a loss for words, this post really had me crying.....
I do hope CCTV comes up with some condemning evidence, these people need to be punished, AND made to pay the full cost of the little guy's treatment.

He needs a very special name....
How about Legolas or Aragorn, or maybe even Strider, as he seems to take the abuse and these severe injuries in his stride.......

Come on, little man, be a little king, and take all this misery in your stride.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG so awful  brings tears to my eyes that people can do this - so evil and twisted!!! :mad2::mad2:

Thank god! this little kitty has found you - will pray and keep evrything crossed that he makes a recovery - he does sound like a little fighter though - keep us updated ! x


----------



## Lucy0504 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sending positive vibes to the little fella. I strongly believe that prison sentences should be given to people that mistreat animals, fines are not enough!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sounds like a strong baby. didnt read where you are but im happy to make a donation to you for saving this special baby. wont cover the huge vet bill though but im sure every penny would help.


----------



## MrsF2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww the poor little thing  

I hope he gets better soon 

Good on you for taking care of him xx


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Sending lots of positive vibes for your little Champ.

There are truly some twisted and horrible people out there...but that is balanced with the world having people as lovely as you. x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Just spotted this. It just makes me feel so savage. I think you should try to get in mag, newspaper articles, get the kittens pic out there, while it looks as it did BEFORE what was done, and ask if anyone recognises it. 

I do think you should ASK the papers to pay for your story or officially make a payment into a rescue trust account for you.. You have a big heart, and you may need to rescue something else. Bubby may need future vet care. Don't forget that vacuous little airhead on pf had a little BOASTY thread here, and said a paper paid her, was it 1000 pounds, for photo's of her dogs wardrobe of dress up clothes, then she said she got a further 1000 pounds, which she said she was donating but instead bought some Louis xiv reproduction dog bed, that just screamed money and no class. It was just SO Kath and Kim with delusions of grandeur... Eugh!!!

If she can waste such money, if you have a chance to set up an emergency vet bill account, why not?


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank goodness for people like you, Bigmomma - it restores my faith in humanity


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Fantastic news :thumbup: I can't wait to see pics of the little angel x


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bawling my eyes out!! Poor little strider, sending lots of healing and positive thoughts for the little fella, hope he recovers. BigMomma you are amazing


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am sending _thousands_ of well wishes to little Strider, praying he comes through this ok.
I do hope your vet will be _generous_ in totting up the bill, knowing that you rescued him in this way. Would RSPCA not be willing to make any kind of donation towards the fees? I am sure they will use his story in promotional material if they do get to prosecute the evil Barstewards that did this.


----------



## Pammat3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Especially in this day and age people behaving in this manner when there is plenty of food and resources available to help unwanted animals. This little kitten has finally found 'luck' by you finding and caring for him.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so pleased to catch up with this and read he is doing well - I was worried he wouldnt make it through the night.

You are an angel :yesnod:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

BigMomma said:


> I have considered speaking to a newspaper, more to raise awareness than anything. I contacted the RSPCA who I believe have now contacted the police, they also said they'd update me with any breakthroughs they have. I'm going to pay the bill off our own backs and perhaps when I'm sure he'll be ok maybe speak to a local newspaper just to see where it gets me. At the moment money isn't the issue but I'm sure it will hit us that we've spent more on a cat than we have our own daughter! :O oh well, everybody needs somebody


I'm sure you already have done so, or the vet will have done, but be sure to get pictures of his casts, his stitches, his bald patch and all other injuries so that if the newspapers show an interest, or the RSPCA can prosecute, you have the evidence of just how poorly he was / is and just how lucky he will have been to survive.

Everytime I come back to this thread I start blubbing again even though I know he's doing well and got a wonderful new family waiting for him.


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Fingers crossed for little strider!!!!! x


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts for your little angel.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Just like all vets have an obligation to treat any wildlife they can also claim back the first £60-odd (can't remember exactly how much) from the RSPCA for any strays they treat . I know it'll probably come to a higher bill than this but every little helps.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Get well soon dearest puss... x

Karma has a great way of catching up with the B*****ds that do these horrific things.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Your an amazing person 

This little one is such a fighter 


I cant even go into what I think of the scum of who did this because I will get banned lol


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Can I just ask, do cats claws grow back, or will this poor little one never have any claws now? I am sitting with my fur babies having an extra special cuddle, telling them how loved they are, juts litke poor little strider x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just caught up with this thread.
What an awful start in life for this poor innocent kitten.
Thank goodness you were there to help him. 
Somebody must of sent you to be his guardian Angel.
I am so pleased he is improving and hope he will make a full recovery very soon.
As for the Evil scum that's done this then I am sure one Day Karma will get them.:mad2:


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG!! What a horrific story 
So glad you found the poor little mite, sounds like he is a fighter though


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

cats claws do normally grow back unless the nerve has been damaged. the vet will tell you for sure.


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> I am at a loss for words, this post really had me crying.....
> I do hope CCTV comes up with some condemning evidence, these people need to be punished, AND made to pay the full cost of the little guy's treatment.
> 
> He needs a very special name....
> ...


Strider is a brilliant name choice (kinda like King too).



BigMomma said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words, I will absolutely not accept any kind of donations from anyone on here, as I believe crime pays in the end, thanks for the support. Also, I do really love strider as a name (we'd stopped ourselves from thinking of those kind of things until he pulled through) but we went to see him this afternoon. Oh he's so beautiful. As soon as our computer works again I will post so many pics you'll be bored! Buy we've decided, strider it is. The vet has high hopes he can come home tomorrow, my 2 year old daughter left him her very best and favourite teddy to get him through the night. Even though he doesn't realise it yet, he is loved so much already. RSPCA should phone this evening to let me know of any updates on finding these twats!


I was proud of myself that I hadn't actually cried at this thread....your 2 year old and her teddy just did me in - appears she takes after her mum.

Hope they find something on those responsible and you can drive some publicity on this.

Most of all can't wait to see lil Strider settling in at yours  (this big grin icon is not big enough)


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

BigMomma said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words, I will absolutely not accept any kind of donations from anyone on here, as I believe crime pays in the end, thanks for the support. Also, I do really love strider as a name (we'd stopped ourselves from thinking of those kind of things until he pulled through) but we went to see him this afternoon. Oh he's so beautiful. As soon as our computer works again I will post so many pics you'll be bored! Buy we've decided, strider it is. The vet has high hopes he can come home tomorrow, my 2 year old daughter left him her very best and favourite teddy to get him through the night. Even though he doesn't realise it yet, he is loved so much already. RSPCA should phone this evening to let me know of any updates on finding these twats!


I am really worrying for you about the final bill with the vet. If we all sent just a couple of pounds, it would help tremendously. Anyways, we all have a stake in this little fella's wellfare


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I just can't believe this . I am amazed and delighted though at the progress he's making. What a very, very special little lad. I can't wait to see the pics. Sooooooo relieved you found each other. Hugs and kisses from us all xxx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Just catching up on todays events with this - am SO happy for you that he is going to pull through! Your daughter sounds like a little angel - I hope she and Strider becopme firm friends


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you BigMomma for keeping us updated on little Strider  

I'm so please to hear that he is doing well  he's sure sounds like a little fighter.

How lovely of your Daughter to leave him her teddy


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just caught up with this. What a miracle he is and what a miracle you came upon him. Bless you--I want to hug you too!

Will be keeping fingers and toes crossed that he continues to improve and can come home tomorrow. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

OMG ffs such evil twisted people poor poor baby thank god for you so well done really hope this little boy pulls through lets hope they get something on cctv xxxx


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

*fingers crossed* for you and this beautiful kitten.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh my I just found this thread, those horrible people 
Poor little Strider, lets hope he will be ok and that his claws wil be able to grow back!
I am so happy that you have done this for him, I can't believe how generous you have been!!!
Fingers crossed for little Strider!


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

I love this thread, I really really really do!

*YAY*! on the RSPCA coming through.

Sooooo want to see what happens with the CCTV.

Most importantly I can't wait too see him home with you guys!

I do think if you have the chance to post the worst pictures of his injuries here it could help a little in inspiring others to be as awesome as you in some way.

It would appear last night was the night for cats to play hide and seek with owners as MollyMilo's Mollly was a dirty stop out too.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news your little soldier can come home this afternoon  Here's to a speedy recovery for Strider x

I'm glad the RSPCA are helping towards the vet fees and I hope they find something on the CCTV that will help them catch the evil scum  that did this to Strider. 

I can't wait to see pics of your brave little man


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats fantastic news. xx


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Omg just read yr post...

I just cannot get my head around evil b*s*t*rds like these :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

who could do anything to hurt a little animal?? they are evil and twisted scum who need to be punished for what they did, please let them be caught on cctv.

Thank god this little brave baby now has you to love him...

I'm crying again..just hate cruelty to animals...laws need to change or get very tough on animal cruelty.

Thank god he has pulled through this bless him give him a kiss & cuddle from me & mam
and kisses from Jack & Tiggy too.
I know i'm still quite new here but have to say We are all very proud of you for all you have done for this little one.

Bless you all huge hugs xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thats fantastic news.:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great news! lets hope they get the ba$tar$ds who did this!!!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

great news, cant wait to see this brave little man.
putting his story in the paper will help you too, well done to the rspca too.
michelle x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That's just great news. You tell little Strider that he has a lot of people rooting for him on here and he has absolutely no option other than to get well!!


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This has just made my day! I now hope these sick bastards pay for what they have done. I hope it hits the newspapers and they are driven out of their homes by their neighbours (like the woman who put the kitten in the bin - became Britains most hated woman)!!!

I am suprised the RSPCA are footing half the bill - kinda restores 'some' faith in them. Having said that, it would have been nice for them to pay the whole bill out of their millions, which was donated for exactly cases like this.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great they have the vehicle registration :thumbup: 

Lets hope they get what they deserve. I know what I'd like to do to the sick, evil barsteward scum if I found them :mad2: :mad2::mad2:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Once they are caught and their guilt proven, you can make a claim against them for the vet bill. I think you should report to the police and claim damages right now. I am not sure it will be admitted, because he wasn't your property till after the abuse, but you made cost that were absolutely necessary, BECAUSE of their cruel abuse, so you might stand a chance.

And it would only be right if they had to foot the bill in the literal sense, too. (AND ease the drain on your poor bank account)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Are the police going to investigate? 

Liz


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Guess so, or they would not have bothered checking the CCTV for a number plate. 

Awareness about the link between animal cruelty and domestic abuse, serial rapists and serial killers will urge them to get at animal abusers, if only to have a file on them in case they repeat or step up their activities....


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

And this is why CCTV is a great thing IMO.

That really is great news!!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thats good news.
cant wait to see him.
michelle x


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

BigMomma said:


> Massive breakthrough, can't believe they've worked so quickly on it, but they've got the registration number of the car! The vet was right unfortunately, he was thrown from it as it was moving, they couldn't give me much info but I wish I never asked for any details, apparently as he was thrown, the passenger looked out of the window to see where he landed.  they didn't slow down, just left him there  but they've got them. They said they'd update me when they could. I guess now its a case of finding them, I think they're going to prosecute for animal cruelty. Obviously the ultimate punishment is illegal, but I'm so hoping they can at least make them serve some time.


Awfull people, hope they do too.

Is beginning to wonder what Jiskefet does for a living ....or in her spare time


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

I have to say, I suspect the RSPCA only paid half, as they were aware that there was a good chance there would be a court case, and if there was big publicity, they had to say we were there, and stepped in. Probably use it to appeal for more donations, AND GET THEM. Such a good PR session, will earn them tens of thousands of pounds. If the police told them they were confident of a prosecution, because they had the CCTV...

I think no better of them, and bet this will be a fundraising dream, for them.


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Have only just read through this thread now! Poor little guy! 

I'm so happy that he has pulled through and now has a wonderful new home where he will be loved and cherished!

A little miracle found by a big angel!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is the best news!!!

Strider is coming home to a wonderful new family, and they have details to find the scum that did this to him :thumbup:

I am so happy for you - give that brave kitty a gentle hug from us when he's home where he belongs xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh you've gone and got me blarting again...... 

I am so happy that little Strider is making such great big strides and doing so well. Can't wait to see piccies of this gorgeous, brave little man even though I know they'll be very distressing and have me crying once more.

Fantastic news that there has been such prompt action by both the RSPCA & the police in obtaining the reg number of the car - a fantastic result. I wish this sort of thing carried a prison sentence but we know they'll just be fined and told not to keep animals for X amount of years.


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

I couldnt wait to get home today and find out the latest on little strider. What a strong strong soldier he is and coming home so quickly after his horrific ordeal is testament to that . As we all know cats are very wise and im sure he knew what wonderful , loving people are waiting on him and that has given him extra strength to fight and carry on . Even before we see the pics im sure i can speak for us all when i say that little kitten has a place in all our hearts .:001_wub:


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Brilliant news! I hope they get hold of these scum bags and throw the book at them (and beat them with it for good measure)

I can't wait to see pics of Strider in his new loving home and getting well again. Poor sweet lil guy :001_wub:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Having been on holiday I've only just seen this!
Little strider is an amazing little kitty and I'm so pleased you were there to help him! Long may his recovery continue and I do hope they prosecute who did this... Sad to say though, unless they have a record for this thing they wont go to prison (I'm a lawyer...!) 
Good luck Strider and his new family!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

seraphinious said:


> Is beginning to wonder what Jiskefet does for a living ....or in her spare time


Why is that?


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Once they are caught and their guilt proven, you can make a claim against them for the vet bill. I think you should report to the police and claim damages right now. I am not sure it will be admitted, because he wasn't your property till after the abuse, but you made cost that were absolutely necessary, BECAUSE of their cruel abuse, so you might stand a chance.
> 
> And it would only be right if they had to foot the bill in the literal sense, too. (AND ease the drain on your poor bank account)





Jiskefet said:


> Guess so, or they would not have bothered checking the CCTV for a number plate.
> 
> Awareness about the link between animal cruelty and domestic abuse, serial rapists and serial killers will urge them to get at animal abusers, if only to have a file on them in case they repeat or step up their activities....





Jiskefet said:


> Why is that?


You seem quite knowledgeable about the legal implications.

I figure you're either a legal eagle, detective extraordinaire, had some bad experiences yourself or potentially moon lighting as a cat burgler.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have been on holiday and only just seen this post.

I really don't know what to say, I am in shock! There are some nasty B******ds out there. 

So glad he is doing so well and cant wait to see some pick of the little fellow himself.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Having been on holiday I've only just seen this!
> Little strider is an amazing little kitty and I'm so pleased you were there to help him! Long may his recovery continue and I do hope they prosecute who did this... Sad to say though, unless they have a record for this thing they wont go to prison (I'm a lawyer...!)
> Good luck Strider and his new family!


Well, at least they will have a record for this thing NOW, so they will not be let off as easily a second time.......


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

seraphinious said:


> You seem quite knowledgeable about the legal implications.
> 
> I figure you're either a legal eagle, detective extraordinaire, had some bad experiences yourself or potentially moon lighting as a cat burgler.


Catnapper, more likely....... 

I am a lab tech (not in forensics, though, I work at a cancer clinic), and I used to be a free-lance translator-interpreter. Mostly scientific and technical stuff and PR, but some legal stuff, too....

I would have liked to be a lawyer, though, the tension that sometimes exist between law and justice fascinates me,and I would love to see justice done in spite of clever lawyers' arguments.

And I am quite sure a lawyer for the defence would use the 'not your property' aspect to wave the claim for the vet bill, and a lawyer for the claimant would argue that it was impossible for them NOT to make these cost in these circumstances, which were willfully caused by the defendants.....

But claiming expenses would be a civil suit, so of no interest to clever lawyers, I guess........


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Reading this is truly an emotional rollercoaster. I've gone from sad :crying: and :angry: to relieved and . Thank goodness you were there to help the poor little mite and he is now safe with someone to love and care for him.

There was an article on the news the other day saying that there are too many CCTV cameras round. Well rrr: to all the people that think that. Those very cameras have just captured the lowlifes on film and all we can hope for is that they get everything that is coming to them.

Give little Strider a very big but very gentle kiss from us and tell him we hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I cannot wait to see photos of little Strider.
I am so relieved he is allowed to come home!!!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Catnapper, more likely.......
> 
> I am a lab tech (not in forensics, though, I work at a cancer clinic), and I used to be a free-lance translator-interpreter. Mostly scientific and technical stuff and PR, but some legal stuff, too....
> 
> ...


As a defence advocate these case are difficult for me! I always advise to admit your guilt and pay the compensation/vet costs because what they have done is truly shocking! Perhaps I should change to prosecution?!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> As a defence advocate these case are difficult for me! I always advise to admit your guilt and pay the compensation/vet costs because what they have done is truly shocking! Perhaps I should change to prosecution?!


Must be really hard to have a civil conversation with those kind of people


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Must be really hard to have a civil conversation with those kind of people


Trust me... It has it's moments! I do try to pass these type of cases on to one of my colleagues as I don't think I can defend them properly! 
I hope they catch these guys and RSPCA go through with the prosecution!


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> As a defence advocate these case are difficult for me! I always advise to admit your guilt and pay the compensation/vet costs because what they have done is truly shocking! Perhaps I should change to prosecution?!


I can imagine....
This is one of the reasons I could never be a lawyer, I would find it impossible to try and get someone off the hook on the basis of legal loopholes, if a person was obviously guilty......

My sense of justice is rather black and white, I fear......


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

BigMomma said:


> Hi guys sorry for late update, strider is home and settling in very well, he's eaten and used litter tray, he's upstairs in our spare room and despite his suffering, he's so wonderfully playful  I've had no updates from police or RSPCA, I doubt I will tomorrow either but if I dont I'll phone them Monday. Thank you to all of you who have shown so much concern, you're also amazing people!! If we don't manage to get our pc up and running by tonight I will be inviting myself round a friends house tomorrow, just to upload the hundred odd pics of him!!! Truly a miracle cat.


Great to hear he is doing so well. He is a real little champion.


----------



## moonkitty (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear little Strider has been through such a dreadful ordeal and I hope the evil evil people get caught!. Sounds like he is going to have a wonderful life with you now though, what an amazing person you are :thumbup:. Looking forward to pics of your brave boy xx


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive just read this thread and my tears that were falling have stopped and now im smiling..So glad you have finally got him home. God bless this poor wee innocent animal...I hope he carrys on getting stronger and stronger each day..
You are a very special person to do what you have done to save him.

Kyria x


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Aww im soooo happy for lil strider!!! and for you knowing they caught the number plate


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

BigMomma said:


> Hi guys sorry for late update, strider is home and settling in very well, he's eaten and used litter tray, he's upstairs in our spare room and despite his suffering, he's so wonderfully playful  I've had no updates from police or RSPCA, I doubt I will tomorrow either but if I dont I'll phone them Monday. Thank you to all of you who have shown so much concern, you're also amazing people!! If we don't manage to get our pc up and running by tonight I will be inviting myself round a friends house tomorrow, just to upload the hundred odd pics of him!!! Truly a miracle cat.


Welcome home Strider  xx

I'm so pleased to hear he's doing so well  he sure is a little fighter 

Look forward to hearing all about him, how he continues to improve and seeing LOTS of pics


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah I'm so glad he is doing well, and playing too! Am so happy for him xxx


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

So glad little Strider pulled through! You are amazing xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So glad he is now home with you.

Hope you all have a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> I can imagine....
> This is one of the reasons I could never be a lawyer, I would find it impossible to try and get someone off the hook on the basis of legal loopholes, if a person was obviously guilty......
> 
> My sense of justice is rather black and white, I fear......


My reason entirely for not taking a law degree

Soooo pleased Strider is home, on the mend and the blighters are gong to pay (in the criminal sense of the word) and if they can pay financially as well that would be the icing on the cake.:thumb up: :thumb up: :thumb up: :thumb up:


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Catnapper, more likely.......
> 
> I am a lab tech (not in forensics, though, I work at a cancer clinic), and I used to be a free-lance translator-interpreter. Mostly scientific and technical stuff and PR, but some legal stuff, too....
> 
> ...


Many moons ago took a law course and was amazed at the intentional chasm between the legal system (protection of the majority) versus morality.

The logical part of me gets it, to protect society you're protecting a faceless mass with generic "fits all" rules, specific justice does not fit with that as odd and wrong as it feels.



catgeoffrey said:


> As a defence advocate these case are difficult for me! I always advise to admit your guilt and pay the compensation/vet costs because what they have done is truly shocking! Perhaps I should change to prosecution?!


Do you not get to choose who you represent? That would be SO hard.


BigMomma said:


> Hi guys sorry for late update, strider is home and settling in very well, he's eaten and used litter tray, he's upstairs in our spare room and despite his suffering, he's so wonderfully playful  I've had no updates from police or RSPCA, I doubt I will tomorrow either but if I dont I'll phone them Monday. Thank you to all of you who have shown so much concern, you're also amazing people!! If we don't manage to get our pc up and running by tonight I will be inviting myself round a friends house tomorrow, just to upload the hundred odd pics of him!!! Truly a miracle cat.


Looking forward to "meeting" him 

Don't forget it's Bank Holiday Monday.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've been reading this thread from day one and i've cried at it so many times. i am so pleased that he has found you to care for him. he will be the most precious thing in your life from now on. i can't begin to imagine the emotions you have gone through - even for a little fellow that up until the other day you didn't even know existed. well done to you - you have done something that you should always be very proud of. thank god for cctv - hopefully some sort of justice will be done - i'm quite sure it won't be enough though:mad2:. at least this little one is safe from any harm now and in your loving care for the rest of his life. i'm waiting in anticipation for these gorgeous photos of your little miracle. please keep adding to the thread as he grows - it will be lovely to see him flourish after such a wicked start to his life. i think everyone here feels like they have a 'bond' with him now and we all want to see how he gets on as he matures and lives his life
oh and please give him a huge hug from my 'cat family':thumbup:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you not get to choose who you represent? That would be SO hard.

To answer that question... No! If someone turns up at the office or requests you at the police station you have to go regardless of what they have alleged/done!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

So glad that strider is doing well! He's obviously a little fighter!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Do you not get to choose who you represent? That would be SO hard.
> 
> To answer that question... No! If someone turns up at the office or requests you at the police station you have to go regardless of what they have alleged/done!


I don't know about the rules about that in the UK, but in the Netherlands you can refuse a case on the grounds of personal influences preventing you from being unprejudiced and giving your all to defend teh person.

For instance, a lawyer who lost his child to a drunk driver can refuse to defend a drink-driver, because his personal circumstances get in the way of an unprejudiced defence. Many women have been sexually harrassed or assaulted at least once in their lives, so women lawyers could (and some will) refuse to defend rapists.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hope baby is ok today, where the pics.
michelle x


----------



## Maerose (Jun 22, 2012)

This story has really moved me. Poor Strider - to have been abused so badly and then just thrown away

You've saved him and every day for the rest of his life you'll be there to protect him and love him. The connection you'll share will be so special. 

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of the little fighter. Please give him a big hug from me, Jasper, Leo & Yogi :thumbup:


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread and it made me cry too.As i was reading through i hoped it would have a happy outcome.So glad you found him,poor little mite can now know what its like to be loved and cared for.

As for the sick barstewards who did that to him i hope karma comes back on them and they know what its like to feel pain and distress.

No wonder i prefer animals to people when there are sick individuals like that out there.

Good on you for taking Strider in,you must be his guardian angel


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh my, yay!!!!!! Its great that you don't have to pay all of it, and hopefully you can get the horrible scum that did this to a poor kitten to pay the other half!
Its great to hear that he is settling in well Its also great to hear that he actually has some trust for humans left in him!
I would imagine that you might find he will be very timid of cars for a very long time, too


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

They should pay the whole lot plus penalty charge and jail.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

seraphinious said:


> They should pay the whole lot plus penalty charge and jail.


Exactly. The RSPCA should be refunded for the other half of the cost, and the perpetrators should be convicted to make a hefty donation to some cat-related charity, or better still, to work as volunteers at some charity, mucking out the litter trays and constantly being confronted with the suffering of abused and neglected cats and kittens till they get the message.


----------



## SHC (Aug 6, 2012)

So glad he's home and doing well, he's lucky it was you that found him and now he has a chance to have a happy life 

Definitely need pictures though :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy Strider is home  cannot wait to see some pics :thumbup:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> So happy Strider is home  cannot wait to see some pics :thumbup:


Me too.
Pictures, please.......

Pretty, pretty, pretty please?????????


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't wait to see pictures of this little guy- he's so strong, and so lucky to have you! You're amazing!! Welcome home, Strider


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

So so pleased that strider is home one lucky little boy having you really hope he makes a full and speedy recovery xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Our Strider is home, can´t wait to see him.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see Strider...what a lucky puss. x :thumbup:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Where is he?


----------



## Fifty (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow what a journey. Can't wait to see his pic!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Please please can we see him


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Pleeeease! We love him! X


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pic please, being very patient here :frown2:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hope everything is still going well and he's just keeping you busy  Can't wait to see pictures when you have a moment.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (May 25, 2012)

poor poor little man :frown:

so glad to hear he's on the road to recovery and have to say this had sealed the deal for my cat too-have been debating in or out and with sick, vile, [email protected]@rds like this around, i think id be more worried about that than cars etc,so he will be an indoor puss and go out on his harness.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope we get an update soon as I always fear the worst when a thread goes all quiet like this...............


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I hope we get an update soon as I always fear the worst when a thread goes all quiet like this...............


Yes, I agree MB


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I hope we get an update soon as I always fear the worst when a thread goes all quiet like this...............


So do I. My heart starts pounding and everything!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have to agree. it feels bad when you don't hear anything. i really hope you are ok little fellow


----------



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been avoiding this thread thinking I was going to read bad news and it makes me angry to read such a terrible thing to happen. I am so pleased he is doing well. 

I have been thinking of you. 

Keep making a good recovery strider. I look forward to seeing pics soon! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

I've only just caught up with this thread, what a roller coaster of a story.

Okay...I'll say it, but would love to be proved wrong. I'm not really expecting any pics. These threads seem to go mysteriously quiet once the afflicated kitten has bounced back to health and pictures have been promised, but we'll see.

Edited to add, I know it isn't easy for some to upload pics, but then they usually say this instead of promising to give them.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

WE WANT PICS...WE WANT PICS!  :thumbup: Please


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd rather have an update than pics, as maybe the OP does not have time to upload pics at the moment.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

When people post these kind of threads, most of us become emotionally involved because of our love of cats and animals. That is why we like updates because we have invested our own love into the creature and prayed (in our own ways) for its good health & wellbeing.

I just hope that there have been no set backs and the OP is just very busy caring for him right now to be able to post. 

No news is good news is what my old Grand-Daddy used to say..........


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hope you are all right, hope the little kitten is ok.
michelle x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If a kitten/cat has internal bleeding from being hit by a car, it would be most unusual for him to be discharged from veterinary care as quickly as this one was.


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

chillminx said:


> If a kitten/cat has internal bleeding from being hit by a car, it would be most unusual for him to be discharged from veterinary care as quickly as this one was.


That bothered me too, not to mention the amazing co-operation by the police and RSPCA.

I wonder how Arnie is?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Munchkyns said:


> > That bothered me too, not to mention the amazing co-operation by the police and RSPCA.
> 
> 
> They certainly showed a side to themselves we don't often see, didn't they?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

I wish the police and RSPCA were as determined to seek justice all over the country. 

I have been amazed at the strength of Strider. To survive being thrown from a moving car at 8 weeks and then survive being run over is a miracle.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I think like me a lot of people are wondering if this thread is a hoax, seems very strange that after everyone got so emotional and wanted news of this miraculous kitten we were all rooting for, suddenly no pictures?? In a way I hope it was a hoax and no kitten did go through this horrific ordeal.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I almost agree with rose here, that I hope it was a hoax, just so there was no suffering kitten. But as I always do wonder when these quandaries come up, how could anyone even want to take the time to create such an elaborate fiction in order to make strangers express concern for that fiction? It's so twisted and pointless and, while I do generally have a very low opinion of humanity, still......I guess I don't want to believe someone would have that much aimless time on their hands and such a deep and abiding mean streak. I'm going to continue to hope this is genuine.


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

rose said:


> In a way I hope it was a hoax and no kitten did go through this horrific ordeal.


I've been hoping that too.



dagny0823 said:


> I almost agree with rose here, that I hope it was a hoax, just so there was no suffering kitten. But as I always do wonder when these quandaries come up, how could anyone even want to take the time to create such an elaborate fiction in order to make strangers express concern for that fiction? It's so twisted and pointless and, while I do generally have a very low opinion of humanity, still......I guess I don't want to believe someone would have that much aimless time on their hands and such a deep and abiding mean streak.


It makes you wonder doesn't it? 
It's not just a lack of photos which would be understandable it's the lack of updates too.....until next time. (Another kitten, another thread.) A sudden rush of posts and then nothing for days. I know other things take up your time, but OP didn't post on their last visit to the forum. A visit to read but no update?

Difficult one here. Hoping I'm right so there's no kitten, hoping I'm wrong as it shows an unpleasant streak I don't even want to contemplate.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

just caught up with this hoping for an update, gutted there isnt one the kitten has been constantly in my thoughts and has been many a conversation with myself and the boyfriend, has any PMd the OP?


----------



## DreamRaiderr (Aug 28, 2012)

Some people should be thrown out vehicals and run over themselves! best wishes to the poor little guy, Ill be thinking the best thoughts for him tonight! xx


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Tbh things like this are the reason I dont usually do internet forums. 

I was on a wedding forum a while back and there was always some drama. One time, a regular poster came on saying her fiance had cheated on her and the wedding was off, she felt suicidal and a group of us all sat up all night comforting her online. Then someone said aspects of her story don't add up, why isnt she posting anymore, she was supposed to have posted jokes in another part of the forum and everyone started kicking off, implying she had lied, then the OP came back and started saying how dare you be so horrible , mods shut the thread down, people left, blah blah...

When I came here last year, i just read threads for ages, did not post anything, because I don't like things like this. Either the OP gets offended for being doubted or everyone gets upset because they became emotionally involved in a hoax...

At the end of the day, we all have our own cats that we love dearly, and although it is ever so distressing to hear of poor babies being mistreated or being ill, I guess that is the down sid eof the internet (in all aspects - dating, friendship, forums) - everyone gets involved but no-one knows what is real.

I might end up just going back to reading again, rather than getting more involved and posting.

I DO hope little strider is ok, but just bear in mind, if THIS little Strider isnt real, there are many many more little Striders out there, and the fact that we all care and want updates just shows what nice caring people we all are 

xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Munchkyns said:


> > OP didn't post on their last visit to the forum. A visit to read but no update?
> 
> 
> Well spotted Munchkyns!:thumbsup: Fairly conclusive I'd say.
> ...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Or maybe, just 'maybe' the worst possible outcome has occured and the OP is too upset to post..........




I know, I know - I'm being all pink and fluffy again.....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Or maybe, just 'maybe' the worst possible outcome has occured and the OP is too upset to post..........
> 
> I know, I know - I'm being all pink and fluffy again.....


I agree ! - yes it may be pink and fluffy  but I prefer to think the best of people until Im proven otherwise .....lets hope we get updates today!!! :thumbup:


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Ditto.

I personally, wouldn't post if I was OP and saw some of the negativity.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

wow I've been reading this thread from the start to finish and people are so quick to jump on people, give her a chance maybe it is a hoax but maybe it isn't and something has happened to strider.

i hope if strider is out there that he is getting better


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The OP read without updating 3 days ago, before the negativity began, and hasn't been back since.

My first impression of this story was 'hoax', for 3 reasons:

The long, eloquent posts all made per iPhone (may be showing my age there, I can't type a single sentence on a phone without typos, so it probably says more about me than about the OP)

The OP immediately stating they would foot the bill, whatever.....
I would not give a vet free reign like that, I would discuss the injuries, expected treatment, cost and chance or recovery in detail AND I would leave it up to the vet to claim the cost with animal charities before even considering emptying my bank account of the money intended for the care of my own cats. (but then again, it might just be an impulsive decision in a very emotional situation, the OP simply may not have thought about trying to get the vet to claim funding from the animal welfare charities)

But it was the third consideration that really made me wonder:
The behaviour of the perpetrators doesn't add up: people who torture an animal don't take it along with them AFTER torturing it to dump it somewhere else, they find a spot wheere they can go about their business undetected and just leave it behind. And people who want to dump unwanted kittens don't torture them first. They are 2 totally different personality types and totally different situations. It simply doesn't add up. The mention of the ripped-out nails was just a bit too much for me to swallow in a kitten dumping situation. (but then, the vet may have gotten his interpretation of the injuries wrong, who did what to the kitten and why is all pure conjecture untill the perpetrator has been heard)

But then I got caught up in the events of poor Strider battling for his life and I lost any doubts I might have had in the back of my mind about the validity of the story.

And now I simply don't know....
I can see all the makings of an elaborate hoax in the story, but I can also see how someone may find himself in the emotional situation of finding a hurt kitten and get swept up in it....

And on the one hand I simply cannot imagine someone spending all this time to weave such an intricate web, but on the other hand I don't understand how someone can leave us all guessing, wondering and worrying, knowing how we all feel about the little mite.


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

I had the misfortune 7 years ago to be caught up in a website for people who's relationships had ended, it was supposed to be a place for dumped people to all support each other but you can guess how it ended up - lonely and insecure people started making online "relationships" with other members and getting hurt. I won't go in to detail about my situation but it wasn't pretty!

Then, fast forward a few years and I went on the website of a popular wedding mag, to plan my wedding. That website wasnt much better either, with constant aruguments, cliques, hoaxes.

These 2 experiences gave me lots of food for thought, about certain types of people who post religiously on online forums - obviously Im not making a judgement on ALL people who are online, as I am one myself! But I have come across a certain type of person again and again.

IF the OP is genuine, and we have no substantial reason to think she isn't, then hopefully she will be too busy caring for little Strider to be on here much, or maybe she is too upset if something has happened.

IF she is not genuine - maybe try and have a little compassion? After all, a person who would post untrue and sad things on an internet forum for attention / validation is not nasty, evil etc, they are doing it for a reason - rather than playing into it, the best thing to do is disengage.

Im all for benefit of the doubt, so lets hope that the poster was genuine and the little kitten has found some peace, one way or the other.

ETA that although i have posted several times on this thread, i have decided to take my own advice and disengage. If BigMama is genuine then she will know from my posts how worried and upset I have been for the poor little mite, if it is some kind of hoax, there is nowt more to say xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I really wish she would post.....
Like some other people I am beginning to _hope_ it is all a hoax, for in that case there would never have been a tortured kitten, and I am really scared it is all gospel truth and the reason for this long silence is that little Strider might have taken a turn for the worse...

I can't get the little mite out of my mind, with his tiny legs in splints.....
Just a short update, one picture to show he is doing well......
It would be such a load of my mind.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Sadly some people do have emotional issues that cause them to post troll threads. It's not always with the intention to upset or fool people. The attention they get online fills a void in their life. For reasons many of us don't undertsand, they just can't stop themselves. 

My view has changed recently (PF taught me my life lesson) it's not worth shouting troll. You could be wrong. More often than not, if the alarm bells are ringing loudly enough you'll be right but it's not worth the fallout. So now, I just don't post. I don't feed the troll (if it is one) and if it's genuine, then I haven't upset anyone and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Or maybe, just 'maybe' the worst possible outcome has occured and the OP is too upset to post..........
> 
> I know, I know - I'm being all pink and fluffy again.....


With the best will in the world I doubt very much we will get any updates on this.The minute pics were asked for it became impossible to continue if,as I suspect it was an attention seeking thread,after all where do you find a 9 week old kitten with both hind legs in plaster casts to take pics of


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Endymion said:


> Tbh things like this are the reason I dont usually do internet forums.
> 
> I was on a wedding forum a while back and there was always some drama. One time, a regular poster came on saying her fiance had cheated on her and the wedding was off, she felt suicidal and a group of us all sat up all night comforting her online. Then someone said aspects of her story don't add up, why isnt she posting anymore, she was supposed to have posted jokes in another part of the forum and everyone started kicking off, implying she had lied, then the OP came back and started saying how dare you be so horrible , mods shut the thread down, people left, blah blah...


I think we may have used the same site 

Have also been on a dating site where someone created a new girlfriend, then killed her off  A book of condolence was set up and threads went on for weeks!! Turned out eventually it was all fictional!!!


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think we may have used the same site
> 
> Have also been on a dating site where someone created a new girlfriend, then killed her off  A book of condolence was set up and threads went on for weeks!! Turned out eventually it was all fictional!!!


Oh my word, small world!!! My name on there was Melusina, don't know if you recognise me? Ha ha ha, what a coincidence! When did you get married? I was July 2010.

Re: dating site  OMG...doesn't surprise me though. I was only single for a year befor meeting my husband but one day I am going to write a book about all my internet dating "adventures" 

Online can be good, supportive and fun but it also has it's down side x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Endymion said:


> Oh my word, small world!!! My name on there was Melusina, don't know if you recognise me? Ha ha ha, what a coincidence! When did you get married? I was July 2010.
> 
> Re: dating site  OMG...doesn't surprise me though. I was only single for a year befor meeting my husband but one day I am going to write a book about all my internet dating "adventures"
> 
> Online can be good, supportive and fun but it also has it's down side x


I got married April 2010  I think I used the same name as I do here. I didn't post much, but was always reading 

My dating site experience would make the book 'Shades of Grey' look tame!! :lol:


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I got married April 2010  I think I used the same name as I do here. I didn't post much, but was always reading
> 
> My dating site experience would make the book 'Shades of Grey' look tame!! :lol:


he he he, it's all good fun though (well, mostly...) and something to tell the grandchildren!

I am somewhat of a legend with my friends, as I went from being staid and unhappy in a dying long-term relationship to Samantha from SATC...only for a year though, til i got it out of my system 

My mates only have to hear the words olives, Lowry, Kenny Rogers or carpet-cleaner and they crease up  Long story, best served with wine 

Do you feel like you have been married forever now? I do, can't believe it was only 2 years ago. I miss all the planning but don't miss the drain on the bank account


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Endymion said:


> he he he, it's all good fun though (well, mostly...) and something to tell the grandchildren!
> 
> I am somewhat of a legend with my friends, as I went from being staid and unhappy in a dying long-term relationship to Samantha from SATC...only for a year though, til i got it out of my system
> 
> ...


I had been with my previous hubbie from the age of 15 ...... suddenly single at 38, my sister recommended dating sites!! I'm no prude, but my god   even I was shocked at some of the proposals :lol: I did meet my now hubbie on there though, so not all bad 

Feels like I have been married forever ..... I did all my planning in 4 months!! 

sorry to everyone for going off track with the thread


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I had been with my previous hubbie from the age of 15 ...... suddenly single at 38, my sister recommended dating sites!! I'm no prude, but my god   even I was shocked at some of the proposals :lol: I did meet my now hubbie on there though, so not all bad
> 
> Feels like I have been married forever ..... I did all my planning in 4 months!!
> 
> sorry to everyone for going off track with the thread


Yes, sorry guys 

Nice chatting though, honey


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> > I can't get the little mite out of my mind, with his tiny legs in splints.....
> > Just a short update, one picture to show he is doing well......
> > It would be such a load of my mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm also a member on a pregnancy forum, where we all talk about personal stuff, emotional stuff and in great detail too. When I first joined there was a 'person' who was typing as a 16 year old girl who had fell pregnant by accident. She posted all the way from finding out to approx 20/24 weeks. She found herself a bump buddy (a person on the forum at the same stage as you- you treat this person as a friend and even swap phone numbers etc) and had over 1000 posts. 

A thread was then created by her bump buddy to say she had been taken into the hospital in premature labour. The bump buddy is a lovely genuine lady who was receiving text messages from the 'girl's' boyfriend. She updated everybody on the forum over 1-3 days to explain what was happening, the drugs they were pumping her with to try and delay labour or to mature the baby so it could survive. The whole forum was gripped and in a highly emotional state for this poor young girl going through this horrific time. Then the mod's closed the thread. It turned out they started to suspect and found the 'girl' had been online during the episode from a home 'sky' network (not the hospital corridor we were lead to believe) the buddy was devastated that she had been taken for such a ride for such a long time and left the forum for a while. She is back now and has put it behind her. I have no doubt that she was genuine, she has 1000's of posts and has been a member for a few years.

None of us could believe that someone would go to so much trouble to fake an identity for such a long time, to just end it with an elaborate hoax  It really does make you wonder who is behind the keyboard.

I am totally in two minds over this thread now. Like others, part of me really hopes it has been a hoax and no kitten was harmed at all. But the other part of me is terrified that something has happened to poor Strider and the OP is too upset to post. I just wish we knew


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

DurhamChance - your account of what happened on the other forum is shocking, and it's sad that anyone would feel the need to fabricate to such a degree But I am not surprised at anything these days when it comes to the internet -- it gives people such an easy opportunity to be disingenuous.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BigMomma said:


> I have now updated on strider but very displeased with all the doubts that in my absence have been thrown my way. My hubby signed into my account whilst I was in hospital with my daughter to let me know what others said, he doesn't do forums so I had no hope in getting him to update you. I do not know how or why the vet suggested at first he was thrown from the car, I'm clearly no expert I just did all I could for this kitten, all I can agree with is what I've been told. I will however be posting all te pictures tonight so any doubts I do hope will be banished. I don't appreciate bad opinions such as that, I can't think of anyone in their right mind that would twist or make this up. It's strider who has suffered and in a way I wish I was lying, then he wouldn't have had to go through what he had.


Try not to think too bad of people here hun - there has been so many cases of people lying and making things up that sometimes it is difficult to trust - I really do sincerely hope you stay and keep us updated - people are just so touched by the story of little strider  xxx


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

OMG just caught back up with this thread sounds as though you have really had your hand full hope your daughter is ok and strider is continuing to do well hugs to you all xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone heard how the puss is doing...any updates?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

No updates, no pictuers, no nothing......

She hasn't logged in since her last post.
Which doesn't necessarily mean she hasn't been around, of course..... 
You can't post or see pictures when you're not logged in, but you can read everything....


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Emm one thing im thinking about this... he is 8 wks old yes?? Unless these people had just bought him to torture him or he was a singleton kitten.. What has happened to the litter mates.. and the mum cat?? Im just suprised no one else has mentioned it yet.

I do hope he is doing well, and i hope i never meet the people who did this. Im sure i would be doing jail time myself if that was the case. Hats off to you Bigmamma for taking him on with all those injuries. More people like you are needed in this world.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Also just seen there is a new thread titled Strider Updates


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone heard anything about this poor puss...any updates...the plot thickens as they say


----------

